# DIY Home Water Drop Studio



## PhotoXopher (Dec 30, 2009)

Figured while the kids were napping I'd take a few minutes to try my hand at water drops.

First, the setup:

Ziploc bag partially filled with water and Scotch taped to the cabinetry above the sink.






D300s with Phottix wireless remote shutter release and SB-400 on an SC-17 cable.





Next, making the drops:

Used a razor blade to put a very small slice in the bag to create a constant, yet slow drip.





Results:


----------



## BoxPhotographer (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow! Thanks! I might try this later. Which lens did you use?


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 30, 2009)

NiiiiiiiiiCe


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 30, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed it!

Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 shot at f/11 and 1/320th shutter speed.


----------



## TJ K (Dec 30, 2009)

Hows your sigma workin' out for you? Man I want a D300(s) but might just save up for when the d400 or w.e. it may be comes out and just pick that up. Cool shots!
TJ


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks!

Now that I finally had a chance to get out and shoot with it I'm really in love... I got some nice wildlife photos with it yesterday (check the 70-200 thread).


----------



## TJ K (Dec 30, 2009)

Alrighty i'll find the thread.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Dec 30, 2009)

did you dump your d90?
that set up looks awesome!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks!

Yeah, my wife actually gave me the thumbs up on the D300s after I did our son's 2 year portraits and the Christmas card of the kids this year. 

I've accomplished my first goal of being our family's photographer... my wife is my toughest critic, so that was a big step for me.


----------



## TJ K (Dec 30, 2009)

You should have said you wouldn't believe the portraits I can get from a D3X honey :lmao:


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 30, 2009)

I was pushing it as it was, since there's really nothing the D90 couldn't have accomplished. Some day when the D3s is around $1500 I'll have to jump on it though


----------



## kundalini (Dec 30, 2009)

I show a setup I used for water drops I was pretty happy with. The setup is further down in the thread, you see it by clicking *HERE*.


----------



## timfrommass (Dec 30, 2009)

Cool to show us how you did it!  I've loved all the water drop photos I've seen on here lately.

I'm going to be looking for a long range zoom lens down the road... my Dad has an old Sigma 70-300, but I'd love something with f.2.8 

-tim


----------



## anel (Dec 30, 2009)

it can all be done with a cheaper lens timfrommass and without a cable release. i've taken awesome water drop shots with my sigma 70-300 and without a tripod! just used manual focus and after 40 shots, around 5 were amazing.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Dec 30, 2009)

Where did you put the flash??


----------



## timfrommass (Dec 30, 2009)

anel said:


> it can all be done with a cheaper lens timfrommass and without a cable release. i've taken awesome water drop shots with my sigma 70-300 and without a tripod! just used manual focus and after 40 shots, around 5 were amazing.



Oh I'm sure it can be done with a cheaper lens...I was merely commenting on the lens because it was one that was on my radar, and he seems happy with it.

How do you like that 70-300?

-tim


----------



## JAFO28 (Dec 30, 2009)

Great shots photox! Kundalini thats a pretty elaborate setup! looks well worth it though. I tried the waterdrops last night and used the ziplock, but the bottle you used in your setup looks like you would get better control. Thanks for the setup pics.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 30, 2009)

Darkhunter139 said:


> Where did you put the flash??



I hand held it and for most of the shots it was camera left at about a 45* angle to the drip, and about halfway between the drip and camera heightwise.

A couple shots I tried it higher up, didn't seem to make much difference. I think with me shooting into a stainless steel sink through water it really dispersed.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 30, 2009)

anel said:


> it can all be done with a cheaper lens timfrommass and without a cable release. i've taken awesome water drop shots with my sigma 70-300 and without a tripod! just used manual focus and after 40 shots, around 5 were amazing.


 This is quite possible indeed, however, you are severely diminishing your odds for a keeper.  With the situation you mentioned, you are very good or very lucky.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just tried it with my on camera flash, thanks for the idea


----------



## mommy22 (Dec 30, 2009)

I think I might try your set up and see what I can do.


----------



## JAFO28 (Dec 30, 2009)

Watch the video in this thread if you haven't seen it, great tips. Have fun.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum-photo-gallery/188084-water-drops-my-turn.html


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 30, 2009)

Why I love Lightroom...


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Dec 31, 2009)

I just did that with my too photoXohper! Thanks for the idea, I never thought to do it in my sink haha.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 31, 2009)

When you get bored with or have mastered the water drop shot, the next move is *Oil & Water* shots.


----------

